# كارت Tv BOX



## أسامة يوسف (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أرجو من الأخوة إجابة سؤالى وهو 

عندى كارت تليفزيون Tv BOX هل يمكننى مشاهدة التليفزيون فى جزء صغير من الشاشة أثناء تصفحى النت فى الكمبيوتر وهل يمكن التسجيل من الكارت إلى الكمبيوتر برجاء سرعة الإجابة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يناير 2008)

هذا يرجع للبرنامج المرافق للوحدة وغالبا ما يسمح بكل ما تذكرة فلدى كارت TV Tuner و يمكننى جعله فوق البرامج فيظل مرئى مع اى برامج اخرى تعمل و كذا تصغير شاشة عرضه للحجم الذى اريد و ايضا اسجل منه و من أى مصدر آخر يدخل بواسطة الهوائى أو S-Video


----------



## أسامة يوسف (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك أخى الكريم ماجد لردك المشكور الكارت الذى عندى نوعه Gemini combo TV BOx هذا هو المكتوب عليه وهو كارت تليفزيون خارجى وليس معه أى برامج ولاأستطيع مشاهدة التليفزيون فى نفس الوقت الذى أستخدم فيه الكمبيوتر مثل كارت التليفزيون الداخلى بمعنى إننى لكى أشاهد صورة التليفزيون يختفى الديسكتوب فى حين أن صوت الكمبيوتر يمكننى سماعة أثناء مشاهدتى للتيفزيون فهل مع الكارت الخارجى يمكننى العمل على الجهاز مع مشاهدة التليفزيون فى نفس الوقت أرجو الرد بوضوح أخى الفاضل ولو كان ممكنا بإستخدام برامج معينه فيرجى وضع رابط أو إسم البرنامج لكن يرجى طمئنتى أولا هل نوعية هذا الكارت تمكن من ذلك يعنى فيه نفس إمكانيات الكارت الداخلى مثل التسجيل وغيره أسف للإطالة وبإنتظار ردك أخى وردود الأخوة الخبراء وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يناير 2008)

اخى
بالبحث فى جوجل وجدت موقع الشركة المنتجة وهو
https://www.sirindia.com/details.asp?ProductID=10139061
ويبدو ان الجهاز لا يتعامل مع الحاسب - فقط يتعامل مع الشاشة كما يذكر الموقع
With PC and Without PC Connectivity (No PC Required)
و للآسف فى هذه الحالة لا يمكن التسجيل أو مشاهدة الصورة فى نافذة


----------



## أسامة يوسف (23 يناير 2008)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> بالبحث فى جوجل وجدت موقع الشركة المنتجة وهو
> https://www.sirindia.com/details.asp?ProductID=10139061
> ويبدو ان الجهاز لا يتعامل مع الحاسب - فقط يتعامل مع الشاشة كما يذكر الموقع
> ...


السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم لقد ذكرتنى بجوجل فعلا وهذة أخى هى صفحة الكارت الذى عندى بالتمام أرجو إعطائى رأيك فيها 

http://rahula.blogspot.com/2005/05/combo-tv-box.html

وإن لم يكن به هذة الإمكانيات أرجو ترشيح أفضل كارت خارجى ويكون به كل الإمكانيات الموجودة فى الكارت الداخلى وسعرة عن تجربة أخى الكريم وأيضا أيهما تفضل الداخلى أم الخارجى ؟ ولماذا ؟ خالص شكرى وإمتنانى لمجهوداتك


----------



## miyaegyoussef (23 يناير 2008)

*هل من الممكن اخذ وصلة من lnb*

هل من الممكن اخذ وصلة من ال lnb ذات الفتحة الواحدة وكمان الريسيفر واخد واصلة البعض يقول اما الريسيفر يتحرق او اى من الكارت الستالايت او الlnb


is this controlled by the power handeled by lnb or what 
if by power can i buy high power


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 يناير 2008)

اخى اسامة
الوحدة واضح انها لا تتعامل مع الحاسب - فقط الشاشة
هناك وحدات اخرى تتصل بالحاسب عن طريق مخرج يو اس بى وهى تمكنك من التسجيل و المشاهدة فى نافذة الخ


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 يناير 2008)

miyaegyoussef قال:


> هل من الممكن اخذ وصلة من ال lnb ذات الفتحة الواحدة وكمان الريسيفر واخد واصلة البعض يقول اما الريسيفر يتحرق او اى من الكارت الستالايت او الlnb
> 
> 
> is this controlled by the power handeled by lnb or what
> if by power can i buy high power


اخى
أولا ارجو ان تضع موضوع جديد فى مشاركة جديدة حتى يمكن للكل ان تساهم
ثانيا لم افهم بالضبط ما تريد ولكن الـ lnb يؤخذ منها وصلات لأكثر من ريسيفر كما ان الريسيفر الواحد يمكنه تغذية اكثر من lnb وهذا مستخدم فى الآنظمة المركزية


----------



## أسامة يوسف (25 يناير 2008)

شكرأ أخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

